# NARS Blush Pics



## lolaB (Mar 9, 2010)

I took a few pictures of most of my NARS blushes, and I'll add the rest and swatches soon. Post your pics too!







Albatross, Amour






Angelika, Desire






Cactus Flower, Crazed






Deep Throat






Exhibit A






Lokoum, Lovejoy






Luster, Mounia











Montenegro






Nico, Oasis






Orgasm, Sin






Sin






Taj Mahal






Taos, Torrid






Sertao, Super Orgasm


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 9, 2010)

These are so pretty. I should break down and buy some.

Since you have these and I've seen you use La Femme, how do they compare?


----------



## Lucy (Mar 9, 2010)

i'm so in love with crazed. thanks for posting!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 9, 2010)

Deep throat looke awesome!


----------



## lolaB (Mar 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These are so pretty. I should break down and buy some.
Since you have these and I've seen you use La Femme, how do they compare?

The ones I have are just as pigmented and blendable as my NARS blushes. I do notice my La Femme blushes fade a bit more quickly, but it's the difference between 8 (LF) hours of wear and 10+ (NARS). Either way, they're gonna be there a while. You need to get Golden Sunset if you don't have it already. Suuuuuuuch a gorgeous color.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL!!! I have Golden Sunset and 2 backups, LOL! I may still get some NARS on my next Sephora trip.

Thanks, Lola


----------



## lolaB (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha, great minds think alike ;]


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 10, 2010)

I so desperately want Orgasm (lmao that doesn't sound right), but I'm not sure I have access to NARS products here. I've heard that some Nordstroms carry NARS cosmetics though.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shayy (Mar 10, 2010)

wow, all those are gorgeous!! i should splurge for one!! man, crazed, orgasm and torrid are freakin awesome! thanks for the pics!!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 12, 2010)

Lola, deep throat and orgasm look very similar....which has less orange undertones to it?


----------



## lolaB (Mar 12, 2010)

Deep Throat is pinker


----------



## ivette (Mar 13, 2010)

very pretty colors


----------



## Tyari (Mar 15, 2010)

Mounia looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## lolaB (Apr 5, 2010)

Added more pictures. I'm waiting to get two blushes back and then I'll start swatching.


----------



## Ingrid (Apr 6, 2010)

I have NARS super orgasm too, it's my favorite, I love it &lt;3


----------



## federico Calce (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovely colors, I like all the colors over here. please add more if you have.


----------



## SMOKViiCA (Apr 17, 2010)

Ugh, I want them all! So pretty but I love the Exhibit A.


----------



## emmy2410 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lola, those are gorgeous colours...i need to check them out. We have sephoras here so I can get it there rite??? Taj mahal looks captivating...

thanks for all the swatches.


----------



## lolaB (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, they're available at Sephora.


----------



## Beauty225 (Aug 23, 2010)

I love the ones in the second pic a lot.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, love Sin.


----------



## sittingpretty (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous blushes. I'm a fan of "crazed" and "deep throat". Very pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PrettyWonderful (Sep 13, 2010)

Ahhh I want Deep throat so bad!


----------



## laurakitty (Sep 29, 2010)

I love the look of the NARS blushes! Can you buy NARS in the UK?


----------



## tismama (Nov 10, 2010)

i want torrid and taj mahal!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Dec 15, 2010)

Oooh so pretty! I've been using NARS orgasm for...probably 4 years or so. It's my ultimate favorite. I have issues buying blush because I'm so so so so so so so pale and neutral pale so finding a color that look relatively natural on me is ridiculous. I'm excited by the look of Deep Throat. What's the pigmentation and finish like?


----------



## lolaB (Dec 16, 2010)

It's more pink than Orgasm. Also, the texture is smoother and it's less shimmery. I think you'd like it.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Dec 17, 2010)

Excellent thank you! I'll definitely give it a shot next time I go on a makeup binge


----------



## smashinbeauty (Dec 28, 2010)

I want deep throat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I think orgasm might be to shimmery and orange for my skin tone and taste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bling (Jan 2, 2011)

i cant control myself when looking at these blush... i'ts so nice..


----------



## Goddesslily (Feb 2, 2011)

I would love to see a video of your entire makeup collection, are you on YouTube?


----------



## lolaB (Feb 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Goddesslily* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see a video of your entire makeup collection, are you on YouTube?


 I recorded one a while ago. I'll try to find it and upload it. I am on yt but haven't updated in a while.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 9, 2011)

Is Albatross a highlighter?


----------



## lolaB (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## orchid2684 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not a big blush wearer, more just bronzer but I'm loving Crazed and Super Orgasm.  Can you buy these at Ulta, or just Sephora?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## lolaB (Feb 10, 2011)

Sephora and NARS counters. The counters have the full range of shades.


----------



## allthingsbeauty (Feb 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *laurakitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love the look of the NARS blushes! Can you buy NARS in the UK?



Yeah you can in Harvey Nichols, not sure where else they sell them, maybe Selfridges.

All those blushes look gorgeous, I was going to get a new MAC one but now I'm torn!


----------



## toki1004 (Feb 20, 2011)

I looove desire


----------



## satojoko (Jun 26, 2011)

I ended up prefering Deep Throat over Orgasm and Super Orgasm. I couldn't bring myself to buy Super Orgasm because of all the huge gold flecks in it *bleh* and Orgasm is so highly over rated, IMO. The sales lady tried her best to get me to buy it, though LOL Deep Throat is nearly identical to MAC's Dainty. I find they differ only in the amount of pigmentation they each have when swatched once. Discovered that when I got home and swatched them side by side. They are also BOTH so similar to NYC blushable creme stick in Plaza Pink (less than $4) that I was shocked. So now I have 3 blushes which are nearly identical. Applied, I can't tell the difference at all.

After seeing all of these shades again, I may be buying some more fairly soon. I always get turned off at the NARS counter, though, because some of the colors just scream out at me and I can't imagine wearing a lot of them.


----------



## gommiebears (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice collection.  I see some that I need to look at because I never considered that it was workable.


----------



## MakeupWithCin (Jul 20, 2011)

I should really invest in some of these, they look gorgeous,


----------



## sarahsharkbait (Aug 9, 2011)

They Look totally amazing, I have never owned a NARS product as there are literally no counters or stores with this brand (DAMN the UK for the lack of luxurious brands), do you recommend NARS? If so what else would you recommend?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S.. those photographs are amazing, probably the most clear ones I have ever seen, amazing work &lt;3


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Aug 14, 2011)

i feel like everyday minerals might have 1 or 2 (maybe even more?) dupes for NARS blushes. i can't quite put my finger on it because i don't own NARS, and only 3 of the EDM blushes.. but.. they are amazing in quality. very soft, and intense in color. i wanted to order some EDM and swatch them against NARS at sephora but i just got laid off, and this has to wait until i find a new job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Daphnee14 (Aug 15, 2011)

Omg you have so many of them!! Just love them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you have a beautiful collection!


----------



## Daphnee14 (Aug 15, 2011)

Omg you have so many of them!! Just love them all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you have a beautiful collection!


----------



## LadyJaye (Sep 9, 2011)

Those colors are so pigmented and pretty...but I really love Taj Mahal, Orgasm, Super Orgasm, and Torrid!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 9, 2011)

Jean, did you see this? Deep Throat is on there... I swatched it - but the color was soo light on my skin that it didnt reflect well.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 9, 2011)

You've got quite the epic collection!


----------



## WaiGee (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful! I want Crazed and Orgasm/Torrid. I've been looking for a nice peachy/coral and Orgasm or Torrid just might be the one. I'm leaning towards Torrid though.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 15, 2011)

just from the pic in the OP "crazed" looks like the elf studio blush in "blushing rose" IMO.


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 15, 2011)

I really want Exhibit A! It looks bright, but can be used only lightly.. it will last a long time and it can also be used as eyeshadow.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Jan 16, 2012)

I know I'm months late to the party on this one but for one that gorgeous blush collection deserves a bump for all the newbies to come oogle at, and #2 this thread is going to help me decide between Orgasm, Super Orgasm, and Deep Throat once and for all! I've been stuck for about a month now on which one to get, and have been so indecisive that I still haven't ordered any of it! :/


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Jan 22, 2012)

Here are some pictures and swatches from the NARS Danmari Palette:






















Swatches are done over bare skin and no base.  I swiped it with my finger 1-2 times.


----------



## Illussoire (Jan 22, 2012)

I love cactus flower!


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree with Orgasm/Super Orgasm being totally overrated. I have Orgasm and I'm almost out, and I probably won't repurchase. I actually bought the NARS multiple in Portofino yesterday, and it is absolutely lovely on fair skin!

And that cheeks palette...WANT. SO. BAD. Ugh.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Jan 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with Orgasm/Super Orgasm being totally overrated. I have Orgasm and I'm almost out, and I probably won't repurchase. I actually bought the NARS multiple in Portofino yesterday, and it is absolutely lovely on fair skin!
> 
> And that cheeks palette...WANT. SO. BAD. Ugh.


 I found this thread looking for info on orgasm bc I'd heard so much about it and how gorgeous it looks on, and I found out that a pretty good drugstore dupe for it is NYC Blushable Creme Stick in Plaza Pink and it's only $3.99 at Rite Aide. I got it a few days ago, and I really like it. I would say if you like having the option to wear that color but not spend $30 on it then this is a great alternative. The only negative is that it only holds about 4-5 hours on my skin even with base and setting spray.

I really want the cheeks palette too it looks AMAZING!


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 22, 2012)

That is an awesome deal!! There are just so many gorgeous NARS blushes out there, so I really don't see the need to spend so much on something that there are so many really good dupes for. I will definitely have to check out that NYC Creme Stick, it sounds excellent!
 



> Originally Posted by *BreAnnNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I found this thread looking for info on orgasm bc I'd heard so much about it and how gorgeous it looks on, and I found out that a pretty good drugstore dupe for it is NYC Blushable Creme Stick in Plaza Pink and it's only $3.99 at Rite Aide. I got it a few days ago, and I really like it. I would say if you like having the option to wear that color but not spend $30 on it then this is a great alternative. The only negative is that it only holds about 4-5 hours on my skin even with base and setting spray.
> ...


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Jan 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is an awesome deal!! There are just so many gorgeous NARS blushes out there, so I really don't see the need to spend so much on something that there are so many really good dupes for. I will definitely have to check out that NYC Creme Stick, it sounds excellent!



It really is awesome! I'll try to remember to swatch it tonight &amp; post it up on here so you can decide for yourself if you think it's a pretty good dupe!


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meecahtan (Feb 20, 2012)

whoa I've never seen Exhibit A before!

(partly because i'm so a rookie when it comes to Nars)

but it's beautiful ah! I want to try it


----------



## makeupneverends (Mar 2, 2012)

I always have Deep Throat and Angelika on my wishlist but never gotten them.

I am getting them sumtime this summer but now that I am broke, I will wait a little bit


----------



## TeresaDouglas (Mar 30, 2012)

I love the look of these blushes. I've read so many positive reviews on NARS products lately; everyone seems to love the quality and pigmentation. I think that Sin is my favorite of the group.


----------



## eyecandydandy (May 6, 2012)

They are sooo nice!! I only have orgasm, deep throat and sex appeal. I'm gonna purchase more now... Thanks for sharing,


----------



## satojoko (May 6, 2012)

I've recently fallen back in love with MAC blushes &amp; comparing them to NARS as my local MAC &amp; NARS counters are within the same department store, so I can swatch &amp; compare very easily. As gorgeous as the photos of these blushes look, I gotta say I prefer MAC. I've gone a bit MAC batty lately, ordering pro pans &amp; regular compacts. I also very recently picked up a Stila baked blush in Pink Glow - one of those 2 sided baked domes - and really love it. I was horrified when it first arrived as it looked nothing like the photo online, but once I swatched it I was amazed at how gorgeous it looks on the skin. It's got a beautiful texture &amp; finish, not to mention great pigmentation. A little goes far. It also blends down really smoothly, so it's easy to get a more natural or built up application. I also got a little Stila cream blush pot earlier this year that's my favorite cream blush at the moment. It came in a set of 3 products including a cream/gel eyeshadow &amp; a highlighter gel type thing. The other 2 are useless to me but the blush is spectacular. My NARS blushes have been sitting unused for quite some time. Almost a year now. Just swatched them again today &amp; wasn't at all excited to use them. I really regret buying that limited edition zipper case with Orgasm, Albatross &amp; Laguna in it. Total waste of money. Even the regular Orgasm has far too much gold shimmer in it, even when it's blended down. Holy pore magnification, Batman! I wouldn't in a million years wear Super Orgasm with all those huge gold flecks in it. *bleh* Deep Throat is nice but nothing special, although I prefer it over Orgasm. I'm getting more enjoyment out of MAC Coy Girl right now. NYC Pink Plaza is gorgeous, as somebody mentioned it. I've got a couple of those NYC cream blush sticks and really like them. Another nice one is Big Apple Blush. Really pretty. These products leave more of a glow, as opposed to a shimmer. Personally, I prefer that. I don't have enough light left today to swatch them, though. They're very creamy going on &amp; blend out really nicely.


----------

